# 1990 with an odd electrical issue help me out!!



## bobles76 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a 1990 maxima that starts fine but when i start the car nothing comes on no seatbelts, radio, blower motor, clock, tac,windows locks you get the idea nothing electrical comes untill i rev the engine then everyhting works fine. There is no memory in the clock i have to reset it every time as well as the radio. And when i turn the fan speed all the way to high the brake light indicator comes on!! What do you guys think help me out before i run this car into a tree!!!!


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

bobles76 said:


> I have a 1990 maxima that starts fine but when i start the car nothing comes on no seatbelts, radio, blower motor, clock, tac,windows locks you get the idea nothing electrical comes untill i rev the engine then everyhting works fine. There is no memory in the clock i have to reset it every time as well as the radio. And when i turn the fan speed all the way to high the brake light indicator comes on!! What do you guys think help me out before i run this car into a tree!!!!




Sounds like you have blown one of the large fuses, these are located under the hood, inside the black fuse boxes around your battery. look inside the little windows on top of these fuses, if the wire through the center of any of them are burnt.


----------



## bobles76 (Feb 20, 2008)

MyGreenMax94 said:


> Sounds like you have blown one of the large fuses, these are located under the hood, inside the black fuse boxes around your battery. look inside the little windows on top of these fuses, if the wire through the center of any of them are burnt.




i checked that out originally and didnt see anything blown. if it was blown would everything kick in as soon as i rev the engine? any other ideas????


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

bobles76 said:


> I have a 1990 maxima that starts fine but when i start the car nothing comes on no seatbelts, radio, blower motor, clock, tac,windows locks you get the idea nothing electrical comes untill i rev the engine then everyhting works fine. There is no memory in the clock i have to reset it every time as well as the radio. And when i turn the fan speed all the way to high the brake light indicator comes on!! What do you guys think help me out before i run this car into a tree!!!!


alternator has a wiring problem.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

bobles76 said:


> i checked that out originally and didnt see anything blown. if it was blown would everything kick in as soon as i rev the engine? any other ideas????




Huh? what would kick in? a blown fuse will not fix itself when you rev the engine.

There is more then one large fuse in the boxes under the hood, actually there are several, check them all..

Here's what they look like, and their location.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

MyGreenMax94 said:


> Huh? what would kick in? a blown fuse will not fix itself when you rev the engine.
> 
> There is more then one large fuse in the boxes under the hood, actually there are several, check them all..
> 
> Here's what they look like, and their location.


IIRC there is a main charging fuse that when blown it kills the memory and certain features, when the alternator finally hits charge rpm then the power to the item comes online.
sorry, I have no clear explanation for it.


----------



## bobles76 (Feb 20, 2008)

checked all the fuses in that box they look good as far as the ones with the windows go. don't know how to tell with the other two big ones, the 15amps are solid too they aren't burnt out. Now on the drive home i noticed that when i hit the blinkers the radio would spike and so would the lights, is it the alternator itself or the wiring? should i replace or what? fellas thanx for your input you guys are really helping out im new to owning a nissan let alone any import i have always been a chevy guy and i have never owned a car with power anything other then steering i had alternator tested in car and it checked out fine could that be wrong?

where is this main charging fuse?


----------

